# Outback Hit From Behind



## Tom W. (Jun 6, 2007)

Returning from camping I got smacked from behind while at a stop light! No one hurt and TT was towable but I am curious if anyone has any idea how long it will take to get parts to fix a banged up OB? I suspect a new rear frame, wall, bumper, and the I-Beams that the bumper is connected will be needed...I don't think the chassis was bent but would not swear to it since I can't see it. Insurance company will be looking at the damage on Wednesday but it looks like we will be out of commission for a while...sigh! Two photos attached.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Oh wow that is a bummer, glad on one was hurt but it hurts me to see your Outback like that. I hope that you get it fixed quickly and correctly and I hope the guy who hit you has insurance.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Tom W. said:


> Returning from camping I got smacked from behind while at a stop light! No one hurt and TT was towable but I am curious if anyone has any idea how long it will take to get parts to fix a banged up OB? I suspect a new rear frame, wall, bumper, and the I-Beams that the bumper is connected will be needed...I don't think the chassis was bent but would not swear to it since I can't see it. Insurance company will be looking at the damage on Wednesday but it looks like we will be out of commission for a while...sigh! Two photos attached.


I bet its very close to being totaled. I bet the rear frame is bent good. There also may be a diamond effect caused in the frame. One frame rail my be pushed forward more than the other. Even most cars that recieve a diamond effect in an accident are generally totalled.

I would ask the insurance to have it totalled. be sure to check your reciever for any cracked welds on your tow vehicle.

A hit like that can carry along way.

Be sure to ask for money for the loss of use while all the details are worked out.

They use heat to straighten a frame. That is not possible on most rv's so generally a hit like yours totals the rv.

Carey


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

That bites ! was it a drunk driver that hit you? How did they not see a big white camper in the road ? nuts

Bummer, hope you get a new outback. Especially for the trouble and hassle. If you don't mind me asking who is the insurance company you are having to work with? good luck !


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

If it isn't totaled (which I'm guessing it is) then I would INSIST on the other insurance company to rent you a motorhome while it is in the shop.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Sorry to hear about that accident and you have our best wishes that everything will turn out ok. Like others have said - I sure would look into any possible TV damage as well.

-CC


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I saw one that was hit and repaired but the hit was higher up and just took out the wall and not much to the frame.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

OUCH! Glad no one was hurt. Trailers can be replaced, but people can't. Cary may have a point about the diamond effect. Check it out with the Adjuster.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

OUCH!

But I am not going to be so quick to jump on the total bandwagon. It looks like the hit was taken pretty much in the center of the bumper, and we know that is a weak spot (hence no bike racks mounted on the bumper). The folding of the bumper and it's backing plate may have pulled the frame rails together somewhat at the interface, but that should be fixable.

In order for the frame to "diamond" - and I assume by that you mean change the frame shape in plan view from rectangular to trapezoidal - one of the frame rails would have had to take a direct end hit. It just doesn't look like that is the case in the photos shown.

I'm certainly not an expert on this sort of thing (some things you just can't learn at a Holiday Inn Express), but I think you are going to come out of it okay.

Good luck, and keep us posted!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

PDX_Doug said:


> OUCH!
> 
> But I am not going to be so quick to jump on the total bandwagon. It looks like the hit was taken pretty much in the center of the bumper, and we know that is a weak spot (hence no bike racks mounted on the bumper). The folding of the bumper and it's backing plate may have pulled the frame rails together somewhat at the interface, but that should be fixable.
> 
> ...


I agree, it took a center hit. You should still have it checked on a frame rack and wrecks are weird. Just a few pounds on one side or the other can make the frame move all sorts of ways..

Generally Ins companies total any rv with frame damage. But you never know what one will try. They are broke too right now.

I would be persistant that you want it totaled. There arent many shops that will do a quality repair anyway.

Let someone else buy it under a salvage title and let them deal with it.

You deserve a new trailer.

Carey


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Even tho it took a center hit, the bumper went in considerably. Unless the bumper stretched, the frame would pull in where the bumper is welded to the frame. The impact force transfered all the way thru everything. I would also check your reciever on your truck, including whatever hitch system you use.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Sorry to hear/see the bad news.







Good thing everyone is all ok.







Pray that you are back on the road soon and happy camping, Colorado is great camping.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> I would be persistant that you want it totaled. There arent many shops that will do a quality repair anyway.


I would be careful on that tactic as well. And *check your insurance policy closely first*. Most people do not have full replacement cost policies on their RV's. If the policy is for market value, and the loan is upside down, you could get stuck for thousands of dollars difference to pay off the loan on the TT you no longer have.

Another thing to remember about an insurance company totalling a vehicle is that they will do what is most advantageous to themselves financially, and they will consider the salvage value of the trailer in their calculations. I can give an example of how you can get burned on this from personal first hand experience...

Many years ago I had a Porsche 911 and had the misfortune of snap spinning it into a guardrail. Funny how a rear engine car will react when you hit a wet steel bridge expansion joint in a curve... at speed, but I digress. The car - which was heretofore in pristine condition - did suffer substantial damage (about $6,000 as I recall). Even though the car was worth several times that amount, the insurance company totalled it. The bottom line was that the car was worth so much in salvage that it was cheaper to pay me off and then sell it as-is than to fix it. The worst part was that the shop that estimated the repairs bought the car from the insurance company, repaired it and sold it for a profit! Tell me there was nothing shady going on there!

After the fact, I learned that you do not have to accept a total from the insurance company. If they try to do that, you have the option of taking cash equal to the amount it would have cost the insurance company to pay you off less salvage recovery and keep your vehicle. Depending on the damage, you may be able to then turn around and get the trailer repaired for a lot less net out of pocket expense than you might otherwise lose covering the loan and/or replacing the trailer.

Just a couple things to keep in mind before you commit to any settlement the insurance company offers you.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

That hurts just to look at, glad you are all ok. Won't go into the frame issue, no expertise there. I will add that you should probably check everything over well inside as well. Plumbing, frig, A/C, heater, cabinet doors, etc.,etc.. Looks like you took a good hit. Have the TV checked out also. Alot of that energy probaly was transfered to the TV.


----------



## Tom W. (Jun 6, 2007)

Tyvekcat said:


> That bites ! was it a drunk driver that hit you? How did they not see a big white camper in the road ? nuts
> 
> Bummer, hope you get a new outback. Especially for the trouble and hassle. If you don't mind me asking who is the insurance company you are having to work with? good luck !


It was not a drunk driver but a parapalegic who required hand controls to brake and accelerate and got distracted while driving. My insurance company is USAA, I don't know what insurance company the other driver has..yet. Still waiting for the police report.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

I'm certainly sorry that your Outback was hit,







but from what I see I think it's repairable and you'll be alright. At least I'm hoping so. Keep us posted.

Bill


----------



## Tom W. (Jun 6, 2007)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Returning from camping I got smacked from behind while at a stop light! No one hurt and TT was towable but I am curious if anyone has any idea how long it will take to get parts to fix a banged up OB? I suspect a new rear frame, wall, bumper, and the I-Beams that the bumper is connected will be needed...I don't think the chassis was bent but would not swear to it since I can't see it. Insurance company will be looking at the damage on Wednesday but it looks like we will be out of commission for a while...sigh! Two photos attached.


I bet its very close to being totaled. I bet the rear frame is bent good. There also may be a diamond effect caused in the frame. One frame rail my be pushed forward more than the other. Even most cars that recieve a diamond effect in an accident are generally totalled.

I would ask the insurance to have it totalled. be sure to check your reciever for any cracked welds on your tow vehicle.

A hit like that can carry along way.

Be sure to ask for money for the loss of use while all the details are worked out.

They use heat to straighten a frame. That is not possible on most rv's so generally a hit like yours totals the rv.

Carey
[/quote]
Good point...I will file a claim for the TV also just to get it checked.


----------



## Tom W. (Jun 6, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> If it isn't totaled (which I'm guessing it is) then I would INSIST on the other insurance company to rent you a motorhome while it is in the shop.


Yep, agree. I have an antelope hunt in Wyoming in few weeks and elk hunt here at home that I planned to use the camper as base camp. Thanks for suggestion.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Still ask for it to be totaled. You need to weigh all the options. Get a estimate and go from there.

I think there is 10k in damage there, but I could be wrong.

And yea doug we used to fix cars that insurance guys had boughten. They would bring us a hard hit in the front and we would find a hard hit in the rear. Then cut the 2 cars in half and use the good parts to make another car. The ins guy would sell the car as undamaged and make a pile of money. Still to this day, this happens.

Insurance rules the body industry. To this day there is still plenty of shady stuff happening. Since insurance rules body shops and since they pay them substandard pay compared to the auto repair industry. Most any shop will cut a corner when possible.

I wouldnt want that trailer anymore if I owned it. We all have our damage limits. That trailer is beyond mine. Im one who if I cant fix it myself, I dont want it knowmore... So we are all different.

Just ask lots of questions and have them work out every scenario for you. In the end its your choice if the total or damage is the same

Another reason to always carry gap insurance.. I have always bought that as I seen many people get there shorts ripped when I painted cars in Denver.

Good luck to you and I hope it all works out like you want it.

Carey


----------



## KampinwitKids (May 24, 2006)

Tom W. said:


> That bites ! was it a drunk driver that hit you? How did they not see a big white camper in the road ? nuts
> 
> Bummer, hope you get a new outback. Especially for the trouble and hassle. If you don't mind me asking who is the insurance company you are having to work with? good luck !


It was not a drunk driver but a parapalegic who required hand controls to brake and accelerate and got distracted while driving. My insurance company is USAA, I don't know what insurance company the other driver has..yet. Still waiting for the police report.
[/quote]

Tom, sorry to hear you have to deal with this.

We have USAA too, never have had to use it yet, but keep us updated, would like to know how they take care of their clients.

Also, my neighbor had a loss a few years back (house fire), he used a public adjuster, things seemed to really work out for him in the end, and certainy in his favor. Maybe someone else here can chime in, and share some knowledge on using a public adjuster for, home vs. auto, rv, etc.

Good Luck, and hope it works out well in the end for you.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Interesting topic. I looked at those pictures and thought if it were me I'd just keep using it for the summer and have it repaired in the Fall. I would never have imagined a total is even a possibility.

On a side note somebody brought up, I had a cousin with interesting experiencing on the total question. He had a popup that mice got into over the winter. Lots of fabric, foam, canvas damage and smelled real bad. The insurance company wnated to total it. He asked about the options and ended up with the trailer and something like a $3,000 check. He turned around and put something like $1,000 back into it and has been using it ever since.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

My mother inlaw caught the corner of her motorhome and it pulled the rear panel from the side panel and just that cost 6k to repair.

This trailer needs a new outer skin, a floor sectioned in, a new interior panel and the wall replaced, plus some studs replaced. It will need some frame straightening and a bumper, tire, and mount..

This will be 10k very easy..

Just cause its small doesnt mean much. The entire rear wall, floor, needs replaced. Let alone the frame damage.

Body work prices will flip you out, and there labor costs are 1/2 what a general repair shop gets.. They get 100/hour and bodyshops get 50/hr.

It will be interesting to see what it costs.

Carey


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

This is my biggest fear with all the tailgaters we have up here. I never can seem them they are so close there have been a few close calls when I had to slam on the brakes.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

usmc03 said:


> This is my biggest fear with all the tailgaters we have up here. I never can seem them they are so close there have been a few close calls when I had to slam on the brakes.


A center mounted rear stoplight would help them to see your brake lights..

Would be simple to install, but will need a 3rd brakelight converter to make it work.

These things should come factory with that!

Carey


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> This is my biggest fear with all the tailgaters we have up here. I never can seem them they are so close there have been a few close calls when I had to slam on the brakes.


A center mounted rear stoplight would help them to see your brake lights..

Would be simple to install, but will need a 3rd brakelight converter to make it work.

These things should come factory with that!

Carey

[/quote]

Saw this sticker on a HUGE horse trailer....simple, yet very effective.

I'm Bigger Than You....Back Up Until You Can See My Mirrors.

Wasn't That Easy...Now I Can See You Too.


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> This is my biggest fear with all the tailgaters we have up here. I never can seem them they are so close there have been a few close calls when I had to slam on the brakes.


A center mounted rear stoplight would help them to see your brake lights..

Would be simple to install, but will need a 3rd brakelight converter to make it work.

These things should come factory with that!

Carey

[/quote]

Saw this sticker on a HUGE horse trailer....simple, yet very effective.

I'm Bigger Than You....Back Up Until You Can See My Mirrors.

Wasn't That Easy...Now I Can See You Too.
[/quote]

I have actually thought of making one of those. People don't understand when they are on the back bumper I can't see them. Driving one of deadliest highways in America doesn't help either.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Had a friend who drove big rigs for a while. He had a Peter-built with one of those LOOOONNNNGGGG hoods. He was stopped in traffic, had a Isuzu in front of him, he could see him. Well a little Honda turned on her blinker and pulled in front of him. You know that space between his bumper and the Isuzu. She was kinda crooked in that space. Well the Isuzu pulled up and so he did too and he pushed the Honda right along with him. He pushed and pushed till he saw something white hit the back of the Isuzu. He said " oh, their is a Honda in their...." they pulled over and she got a few tickets, her excuse was she had her blinker on. The cop put her in the drivers seat of the rig and asked what she saw. She could not even see her own car over that hood. My friend got a new bumper....chrome.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

battalionchief3 said:


> Had a friend who drove big rigs for a while. He had a Peter-built with one of those LOOOONNNNGGGG hoods. He was stopped in traffic, had a Isuzu in front of him, he could see him. Well a little Honda turned on her blinker and pulled in front of him. You know that space between his bumper and the Isuzu. She was kinda crooked in that space. Well the Isuzu pulled up and so he did too and he pushed the Honda right along with him. He pushed and pushed till he saw something white hit the back of the Isuzu. He said " oh, their is a Honda in their...." they pulled over and she got a few tickets, her excuse was she had her blinker on. The cop put her in the drivers seat of the rig and asked what she saw. She could not even see her own car over that hood. My friend got a new bumper....chrome.


lol I cant say how many times Ive seen this same thing...

Generally the car gets the ticket too.. Truckers have a lil word they use for these boneheads... Well.... That wasnt it...









Im sure you get it..

Bet her blinker got broke... hehe.

Carey


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

After 25 years of driving tractor trailers and having soooo many dangerous instances happen because of people unaware of what they create, I somewhat enjoy it when people go buy a TT and then realize how people are unaware of what can happen when they cut off and tailgate, etc. I always wonder how many of them say, I never knew until now.

I used to tell people that cutting off a big rig and making them hit the brakes hard was like playing russian roullette. You can see the size of the rig but you have no idea if the trailer is empty, part loaded. fully loaded or even overweight illegally until he can or cannot stop and then you might pay for your gamble. Somewhat it s the same game with travel trailers because most people don t know how heavy the camper really is. The worst thing about travel trailers is you also don t know the experience of the driver pulling the trailer. Big rigs you have a different assumption of his expertise.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Well, since we're going off on that tangent...









Since I bought the trailer, I am absolutely amazed at how clueless drivers are. Every single trip there's an experience where the DW and I are asking each other "what are they teaching in driver's ed?"

The most common one is people who start cruising down the freeway ramp and never even glance over to see what's over in the lane they're going to need to be in about 5 seconds later. I can't count how many cars have had to do an emergency stop at the end of the ramp because that's when they look over and see my 60 feet of rig that can't move out of their way. Without even discussing who's supposed to have the right away, jeez a little common sense, courtesy and concern for your LIFE needs to be taught to young drivers!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

BoaterDan said:


> Well, since we're going off on that tangent...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL...that seem to happen more often than not. It is not my job to slow down to let them in. Speed or slow down....just decide BEFORE you get to the end of the onramp (and then they get mad at me). Sheezzz..


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Well, since we're going off on that tangent...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL...that seem to happen more often than not. It is not my job to slow down to let them in. Speed or slow down....just decide BEFORE you get to the end of the onramp (and then they get mad at me). Sheezzz..
[/quote]

Clueless people at onramps are the biggest problem I've noticed with other drivers since I've been towing. Old or young it doesn't really matter people around here they just assume they'll be able to get on the freeway no matter what. Earlier this year I was on the 215 by Riverside CA and a Mercedes SUV was coming down a long onramp. There was a fair amount of traffic going about 65 and I had no real ability to change lanes. I noticed that the Mercedes driver was not even looking to check for a place to merge. When she finally looked she was at the end of the ramp right next to the truck and then she started gesturing for me to move over. Not a chance of that and only DWs reminder to me about the kids in the back seat kept me from some of my own gestures. She then decided to go behind me but I guess she didn't realize there was a trailer there! She came very very close to the trailer and then had to slam on her brakes to keep from hitting a guardrail at the end of the ramp. A few minutes later she came by on the left and honked her horn at me like it was my fault. I'm just amazed at how many clueless idiots are on the road. If she had just looked earlier she would have had no problem at all merging.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I had a nice young lady do the same thing.. Im in my semi, we are in a 75 zone. I am doing 70 and traffic is all around.

I give here room to merge... Last second she gets scared and merges in behind me..

About 1000 feet later she passes me and slamms her brakes and stops in front of me... I had to take the shoulder and the car behind me slammed right into her..

Needless to say they hauled her off in an ambulance and they were planning to arrest her for reckless and careless driving...

She was about 25 and told the cop she was mad because I wouldnt let her merge.. The cop asked her how fast she was going when she tried to merge, and she said 45-50mph.. The cop told her she needs a good afternoon in traffic school.. This was a 1/2 mile long on ramp and was built so people could merge in at the speeds of the 75mph interstate we were on..

She ruined a lot of peoples day as traffic was backed up for 6-8 miles for several hours..

Better stop there cause I might say somthing bad if I continue..

Carey


----------



## Tom W. (Jun 6, 2007)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> My mother inlaw caught the corner of her motorhome and it pulled the rear panel from the side panel and just that cost 6k to repair.
> 
> This trailer needs a new outer skin, a floor sectioned in, a new interior panel and the wall replaced, plus some studs replaced. It will need some frame straightening and a bumper, tire, and mount..
> 
> ...


Got the estimate yesterday - about $6200. No frame damage...the bumper took the hit and caved in...this is the one time I am grateful for the wimpy bumper on these things. It will take about two weeks for it to get fixed since they are backed up with RV repairs. You're 100% per cent correct on the charges for fixing an RV...it is double what they charge for a truck or car.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Well, since we're going off on that tangent...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL...that seem to happen more often than not. It is not my job to slow down to let them in. Speed or slow down....just decide BEFORE you get to the end of the onramp (and then they get mad at me). Sheezzz..
[/quote]

I've noticed that quite a bit - especially now with towing! I've seen them jam on the brakes when they see the trailer - and just hope no-one decides to pull out in front. That would be ugly!


----------



## Tom W. (Jun 6, 2007)

usmc03 said:


> This is my biggest fear with all the tailgaters we have up here. I never can seem them they are so close there have been a few close calls when I had to slam on the brakes.


Interestingly I was at a full stop for a minute when this guy hit me. My foot was on the brake too.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Tom W. said:


> This is my biggest fear with all the tailgaters we have up here. I never can seem them they are so close there have been a few close calls when I had to slam on the brakes.


Interestingly I was at a full stop for a minute when this guy hit me. My foot was on the brake too.
[/quote]

Was probably on his cell phone or texting.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Tom W. said:


> My mother inlaw caught the corner of her motorhome and it pulled the rear panel from the side panel and just that cost 6k to repair.
> 
> This trailer needs a new outer skin, a floor sectioned in, a new interior panel and the wall replaced, plus some studs replaced. It will need some frame straightening and a bumper, tire, and mount..
> 
> ...


Got the estimate yesterday - about $6200. No frame damage...the bumper took the hit and caved in...this is the one time I am grateful for the wimpy bumper on these things. It will take about two weeks for it to get fixed since they are backed up with RV repairs. You're 100% per cent correct on the charges for fixing an RV...it is double what they charge for a truck or car.
[/quote]

Good deal, glad the frame is ok..

Yeah its amazing what stuff costs.. If you would have needed frame repair, youd been getting right up there at the 10k spot..

Who are you gonna have do the work?

I hope it comes back just as good as before..

I thought rv shops were around 50 bucks/hr but walked thru all the shops this week when delivering trailers just to see what they are charging.. Well they are at 80-90 an hour too..

If a guy was good and could get paid flat rate, he could make an easy 100k a year repairing rv's.. I think most just pay there techs by the hour though.. There prolly lucky to make 50-60k..

Keep us tuned in!

Carey


----------



## Tom W. (Jun 6, 2007)

KampinwitKids said:


> That bites ! was it a drunk driver that hit you? How did they not see a big white camper in the road ? nuts
> 
> Bummer, hope you get a new outback. Especially for the trouble and hassle. If you don't mind me asking who is the insurance company you are having to work with? good luck !


It was not a drunk driver but a parapalegic who required hand controls to brake and accelerate and got distracted while driving. My insurance company is USAA, I don't know what insurance company the other driver has..yet. Still waiting for the police report.
[/quote]

Tom, sorry to hear you have to deal with this.

We have USAA too, never have had to use it yet, but keep us updated, would like to know how they take care of their clients.

Also, my neighbor had a loss a few years back (house fire), he used a public adjuster, things seemed to really work out for him in the end, and certainy in his favor. Maybe someone else here can chime in, and share some knowledge on using a public adjuster for, home vs. auto, rv, etc.

Good Luck, and hope it works out well in the end for you.
[/quote]

USAA as usual has been great. Since it will take a while for the police report to be available I decided to have USAA pay for the repairs and seek reimbursement from the other party's insurance company. I will have my money by Tuesday to begin the repairs.


----------



## Tom W. (Jun 6, 2007)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> My mother inlaw caught the corner of her motorhome and it pulled the rear panel from the side panel and just that cost 6k to repair.
> 
> This trailer needs a new outer skin, a floor sectioned in, a new interior panel and the wall replaced, plus some studs replaced. It will need some frame straightening and a bumper, tire, and mount..
> 
> ...


Got the estimate yesterday - about $6200. No frame damage...the bumper took the hit and caved in...this is the one time I am grateful for the wimpy bumper on these things. It will take about two weeks for it to get fixed since they are backed up with RV repairs. You're 100% per cent correct on the charges for fixing an RV...it is double what they charge for a truck or car.
[/quote]

Good deal, glad the frame is ok..

Yeah its amazing what stuff costs.. If you would have needed frame repair, youd been getting right up there at the 10k spot..

Who are you gonna have do the work?

I hope it comes back just as good as before..

I thought rv shops were around 50 bucks/hr but walked thru all the shops this week when delivering trailers just to see what they are charging.. Well they are at 80-90 an hour too..

If a guy was good and could get paid flat rate, he could make an easy 100k a year repairing rv's.. I think most just pay there techs by the hour though.. There prolly lucky to make 50-60k..

Keep us tuned in!

Carey
[/quote]
The shop that is doing the work is "Don's Body and RV Repair" here in the Springs. He was highly recommended by the insurance adjuster who has had her RV worked on by Don's. Business is brisk according to the manager since due the deep price reductions on RVs over the past year people who never would have bought an RV are doing so and promptly hitting something due to lack or experience driving something that big. 
The going rate at Don's is approximately $100/hr for RV repairs versus $50/hr for automobile. While I am at it I may have them fabricate a platform on the back end for carrying my generator and cooler and asked for an estimate. He said he would charge me the automobile labor rates for that piece. I'll let you know how it turns out. They were a very nice group of people.


----------



## Tom W. (Jun 6, 2007)

N7OQ said:


> This is my biggest fear with all the tailgaters we have up here. I never can seem them they are so close there have been a few close calls when I had to slam on the brakes.


Interestingly I was at a full stop for a minute when this guy hit me. My foot was on the brake too.
[/quote]

Was probably on his cell phone or texting.
[/quote]

No I don't think so...the guy that hit me was a parapalegic who said he was fumbling with something that had come loose in the front seat. What struck me was how dazed he was and had difficulty speaking which I thought may be attributed to some medication he was taking...the police officer who was at the scene did not seem to think anything was awry though. I am concerned that he fell asleep or was not alert enough to drive. The next accident he is involved in may not result in no injuries...I am very worried about that.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Tom W. said:


> My mother inlaw caught the corner of her motorhome and it pulled the rear panel from the side panel and just that cost 6k to repair.
> 
> This trailer needs a new outer skin, a floor sectioned in, a new interior panel and the wall replaced, plus some studs replaced. It will need some frame straightening and a bumper, tire, and mount..
> 
> ...


Got the estimate yesterday - about $6200. No frame damage...the bumper took the hit and caved in...this is the one time I am grateful for the wimpy bumper on these things. It will take about two weeks for it to get fixed since they are backed up with RV repairs. You're 100% per cent correct on the charges for fixing an RV...it is double what they charge for a truck or car.
[/quote]

Good deal, glad the frame is ok..

Yeah its amazing what stuff costs.. If you would have needed frame repair, youd been getting right up there at the 10k spot..

Who are you gonna have do the work?

I hope it comes back just as good as before..

I thought rv shops were around 50 bucks/hr but walked thru all the shops this week when delivering trailers just to see what they are charging.. Well they are at 80-90 an hour too..

If a guy was good and could get paid flat rate, he could make an easy 100k a year repairing rv's.. I think most just pay there techs by the hour though.. There prolly lucky to make 50-60k..

Keep us tuned in!

Carey
[/quote]
The shop that is doing the work is "Don's Body and RV Repair" here in the Springs. He was highly recommended by the insurance adjuster who has had her RV worked on by Don's. Business is brisk according to the manager since due the deep price reductions on RVs over the past year people who never would have bought an RV are doing so and promptly hitting something due to lack or experience driving something that big. 
The going rate at Don's is approximately $100/hr for RV repairs versus $50/hr for automobile. While I am at it I may have them fabricate a platform on the back end for carrying my generator and cooler and asked for an estimate. He said he would charge me the automobile labor rates for that piece. I'll let you know how it turns out. They were a very nice group of people.
[/quote]

Thats who I was gonna recommend... lol They are the best in the state. youll be happy!


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

That's the dealer I bought my OB from, used. They did my axle flip as well. Great people to deal with.

Good luck.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Tom W. said:


> This is my biggest fear with all the tailgaters we have up here. I never can seem them they are so close there have been a few close calls when I had to slam on the brakes.


Interestingly I was at a full stop for a minute when this guy hit me. My foot was on the brake too.
[/quote]

Was probably on his cell phone or texting.
[/quote]

No I don't think so...the guy that hit me was a parapalegic who said he was fumbling with something that had come loose in the front seat. What struck me was how dazed he was and had difficulty speaking which I thought may be attributed to some medication he was taking...the police officer who was at the scene did not seem to think anything was awry though. I am concerned that he fell asleep or was not alert enough to drive. The next accident he is involved in may not result in no injuries...I am very worried about that.
[/quote]

If that is true we can only hope he had a wakening call and will change his ways before someone gets hurt. I sure hope that you get your trailer back to the way it was or better and you don't have any problems down the road. Good Luck!


----------

